
PsychENCODE: Mapping Neuropsychiatric Disorders to Brain Architecture - ArtWomb
http://www.psychencode.org/
======
ArtWomb
Some fascinating techniques. Including culturing of neuronal cells directly
from nasal epithelium of living subjects with psychiatric diagnoses.

Revealing the brain's molecular architecture

[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/362/6420/1262](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/362/6420/1262)

